

Show HN: iPhone App - Icon based review for concerts - girish_h
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/chennai-music-season/id586643547

======
girish_h
This app was built to help people write quick reviews of the concerts they are
attending.

The Chennai Music Season (also called Madras Music Season) refers to a set of
concerts that happen in the months of December and January of every year.
Concerts are held at more than 30-40 venues across the city of Chennai (a city
in India).

Using this iOS / Android app, users can do a review of the concert within 5
seconds, by picking an icon (emoticon) that explains what a fan thinks of a
particular piece of live-music that he just heard.

The idea of the app is to get maximum feedback from a fan from a live
performance he is attending & at the same time share that with his social
graph & also build some analytics for the artistes on how they can improve the
performance. Essentially, we are building a platform that connects the
performing musician with his fan-base.

We request the community to give us feedback on the Design also the app
experience.

------
girish_h
Some links about the Chennai Music Season:

<http://www.hindu.com/2005/02/03/stories/2005020301281000.htm>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madras_Music_Season>

